# You voted for Trump. How do you rate his presidency so long?



## sarkwalvein (Aug 16, 2017)

I am making a poll because I am curious.
Considering you voted for Trump, how do you rate his presidency up to now?
Do you hold it for Positive, Negative, Neutral?

This thread is not intended to have replies at all, just votings on the poll up there.
I would lock further replies if I could, but no idea how to do it.


----------



## SANIC (Aug 16, 2017)

I know you don't want more replies but shouldn't there be 6 options?


----------

